# Vegetarian Recipes



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

What are your favorite vegetarian recipes? The more protein and quicker to make the better.

One that I recently tried was - Lentil Curry - Martha Stewart Recipes Having it with greek yogurt instead of regular helps up the protein


----------



## yodaopie (Jun 24, 2008)

Eat & Live in a way that Nourishes

Lots of Regular then Vegetarian then Vegan Recipe's


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

There have been a few threads about eating vegetarian/vegan... unfortunately they almost always get off topic.

Here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/any-vegetarian-riders-out-there-705218.html
and
http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/vegetarian-vegan-passion-730767.html

and I also just found this site and want to try making their energy bars:

Vegetarian Running | No Meat Athlete

I usually love making home made burritos with re fried and black beans and then adding whatever else I have going on in the fridge. Microwave for two minutes and bam.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

If your talking about things to pack for a ride, then i like to use tortillas, and spread peanut butter and nutella on it. A lot of real food energy that is easy to eat.


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been eating mostly plant-based for the past couple months...the Dr Mcdougal (sp?) cookbook has a ton of awesome recipes.

I (my wife) made these bars the other day- they were awesome!!
Dirtbag Gourmet: Christian Vande Velde's Energy Bars


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I make wheat bread, sunflower nut butter and jelly sandwitches for the rides. My trail dogs get most of them, KIND bars are the only ones I like.


----------



## GPeek (Sep 1, 2005)

There are a couple books by Lindsay Nixon, The Happy Herbivore and Everyday Happy Herbivore. Each book has 175 recipes that are low fat with little to no oil and most are easy to make. She has a website LEAF: Low Fat, Everyday, Affordable & Fast Recipes | HappyHerbivore.com that has a good selection of her recipes on it. Don't get too hung up on the amount of protein, if you are eating a good and varied variety of plant based foods you will get enough protein.


----------

